# Shock absorbing boat seat mounts/pedestals



## Big38 (Feb 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I have a buddy who has smooth moves and they are nice. Wave pros are too expensive. Any input on other brands/options would be wonderful.Thanks.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

I like my smooth moves.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I installed the wave pro this season. I prefer it slightly over the smooth move. It was only $80 more than the smooth move.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

About 12 years ago installed Glyde Rydes. (19ft Monark King DC) No regrets.

In rough conditions I feel they help you concentrate on handling the boat instead of think about "ouch, that hurt" and "this one is gonna hurt".


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I installed the WavePro this season, wish I had done it years ago. I find it to be excellent.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Air Waves, great quality and great customer service.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any of these? I know there are much better out there but the way my seats are installed another pedestal is my only option,. Just curious if they are any help at all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

I showed a friend of mine with a smaller boat you can improve the ride by pulling the throttle back a bit, cheaper all the way around, if you really need these, you probably need a bigger boat or less speed


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I finally had my 18' boat out @ Rocky Fork over the weekend & tried out the Smooth Moves. Definitely a nice upgrade. I adjusted the tension knob up just enough to keep the seat from 'bottoming out' & didn't experience any drastic 'launching' feeling some users mentioned. I definitely felt that my 57 year old back deserverd this improvement & it was popular with my wife also. I'm currently reworking my OEM seats with some high density foam. The Smooth Moves will work for your application but the Springfield option might be less costly. Mike


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

miked913 said:


> Does anyone have any of these? I know there are much better out there but the way my seats are installed another pedestal is my only option,. Just curious if they are any help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a set of these in my boat and there is a little give/cushion but not much. A buddy of mine installed AirWaves and they work much better.


----------



## Gdjr1234 (Nov 10, 2013)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> I showed a friend of mine with a smaller boat you can improve the ride by pulling the throttle back a bit, cheaper all the way around, if you really need these, you probably need a bigger boat or less speed


Doesn't seem like he asked anything about going slower or buying a bigger boat. I've ridden in plenty of big boats and I don't think they ride that great anyhow. And they definitely aren't versatile when it comes to fishing.


----------

